
Ask HN: What can I/we do to get good self driving car regulations where we live? - arikr
My understanding is that it will be city&#x2F;state by state. Is there someone I should be writing letters to?
======
niftich
Your local elected representatives or lawmakers in the governing council or
legislature. It may also benefit to seek out and contact an interest group or
lobbying organization that furthers the cause you promote.

~~~
arikr
Would it be the CA district people, or the CA senator, or something else? I
assume either the former or the latter but I'm not sure

~~~
niftich
In full candor, all of the above.

~~~
arikr
Great, thanks

